# Cockapoo groomer in Bedfordshire England



## Helen2711 (Sep 18, 2015)

Hello folks, we have a fabulous Cockapoo, Poppy. She is 15 weeks old now and we brush her every day. However, we know this won't be enough to keep her looking gorgeous long term and wondered if anyone knows of good groomers for Cockapoos in Bedfordshire? She leans more towards the spaniel we think so would like to keep her longish. Thanks for any help you can offer.


----------



## ellyaustin (Jul 24, 2015)

Hi, I'm not sure if this is too late but I live in Biggleswade, Bedfordshire. There's a groomer in Biggleswade called powder puff paws... You'll find her on Facebook. She's off at the moment as she's due a baby any day, but she wants to be up and running as soon as possible. She's city and guilds qualified and has a cockapoo herself and has cut quite a few so she knows her 'poo hairstyles. You might have even heard of her poor sweet girl Willow who went missing last year.


----------

